# 2001 Sentra GXE- Replace Multiple O2 Sensors



## Dlarruso (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey kids-
My 2001 nissan sentra GXE started having big time performance issues- like not being able accelerate very quickly and making funny popcorn popping like noises in the muffler region of my car. The check engine soon light was on as well so I brought it to my local mechanics who have done a great job for all of my cars.

They inspected the engine light and multiple codes came on. They cleared the codes, took it on a road test and only the 02 sensor & engine lean codes came back. My car had a engine misfire from Cylinder #1 and they replaced the 02 sensor, 4 spark plugs, and cylinder #1 coil and they cleared the codes. They took it on a test drive and the codes did not return. When I went to pick up my car after work as soon as I turned the car on the check engine light came on. I left it for the mechanics to keep working on. They told me that the error was still indicating a bad 02 sensor even thought they had just replaced it. They put another one in- cleared it- drove it and the light came back on- they put in a 3rd new one- drove it for 5 miles and it did not come back on. So I pick it up again and drive home and 6 miles down the road the light comes back on. I brought it back to them this morning.

Anyone else have or have heard of this problem where 02 sensors that are new keep causing the check engine light to come back on?

All of the performance issues are gone since they worked on it the first time- its just that stupid check engine light that keeps coming on, and I need it to stay off because you can't pass emmisions inspection in AZ with it on.

Thanks 
-Daniel


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not o2 sensors.

those don't sound like mechanics! Mechanics don't rely on code readers 

Sounds to me like an exhaust leak, perhaps at the exhaust manifold where it bolts onto the cylinder head.


----------



## Dlarruso (Aug 22, 2005)

*They are saying it's a bad engine computer*

The autoshop just called me and said that they have called around about this problem and they think I have a bad engine computer? First off does anyone know how much a new engine computer is? Second, could the recall which Nissan issued which about the engine computer box liner that gave off sulfer and which they said could corroid the engine computer have anything to do with this? I got the recall and brought it in about 2 months ago, but was it to late had the damage allready been done, and is Nissan responsible at all of this.
THanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, it won't corrode the ecu itself.

I'm sayin, have them replace all exhaust gaskets starting at the header all the way down.

if the car bucked and hesitated when you had the problem, it's an exhaust leak, not an ecu.

tell them to pull their heads out their bums and start using old school mechanic knowledge and stop relying on the damn code readers!


----------

